# Operating Systems > Windows Reginal setting option testing

## thamalika

Can anyone suggest me how to test for c\s app on different reginal settings on windows os

----------


## sarathi trichy

> Can anyone suggest me how to test for c\s app on different reginal settings on windows os


c\s means i cant understand detail pls

----------


## thamalika

Sorry for the typo reginal for regional settings. c\s means client server applications. Thanks very much for the reply

----------


## uthaikumar

Hi 
    I am new joiner to this domain


Thanks


uthai

----------

